# Mindfactory ware kostenlos zurückschicken?



## Pal_Calimero (11. Juli 2011)

*Mindfactory ware kostenlos zurückschicken?*

Hallo, ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Unterforum. Ich hab ein Gehäuse bei Mindfactory und ein paar Lüfter bestellt + ein paar andere Sachen. Das Gehäuse wurde mir separat zugeshickt. Mittleweile habe ich das auch wieder zurückgeschickt und wurde mir auch ein Gutschrift erstellt. Alles gut und schön. Nun, brauche ich die Lüfter nicht mehr da in mein neue Gehäuse kein Platz dafür ist. 

Meine Frage ist, kann ich ein Warenwert von ca. 10 Euro mit ein Retourenschein kostenlos zurückschicken?Hat das jemand schon gemacht? Für das gleiche Geld, würde ich mir gerne etwas anderes kaufen. Ich meine es wäre wirklich schade, wenn es hier rumliegen würde... weil ich es nicht brauche.


----------



## TerrorPuschel (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory ware kostenlos zurückschicken?*

Hier der Ausschnitt der Mindfactory AGB


> *§   3 Preise, Rücksendekosten*
> 
> Es gelten die Preise bei Abgabe der verbindlichen Bestellung.
> Alle Preise enthalten die gesetzliche Mehrwertsteuer und verstehen sich zuzüglich Versandkosten.
> Machen Sie von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch, haben Sie die  regelmäßigen Kosten der Rücksendung zu tragen, wenn die gelieferte Ware  der bestellten entspricht und wenn der Preis der zurückzusendenden Sache  einen Betrag von 40 Euro nicht übersteigt oder wenn Sie bei einem  höheren Preis der Sache zum Zeitpunkt des Widerrufs noch nicht die  Gegenleistung oder eine vertraglich vereinbarte Teilzahlung erbracht  haben. Anderenfalls ist die Rücksendung für Sie kostenfrei.



Also musst du für die Versandkosten aufkommen.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mindfactory ware kostenlos zurückschicken?*

Vielleicht dank. Dann werd ich die dann doch lieber behalten


----------

